# Toads



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm curious to find out if anybody has ever thrown a hook on a live toad and had results. I found literally hundreds of these little guys today and think I'll have to give it a try soon. :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Never tried that, but back when it was legal, I tried salamanders and they got slammed hard enough to rip the hook out of them at Scofield. That was back when Scofield gave 16-18" rainbows on average though ('07).

Toads are classified as amphibians and when the salamander reg went into effect, I'm pretty sure the proc mentioned all amphibians as well. Now I don't see that in this year's guidebook. It only states that salamanders are prohibited.

Makes me wonder if you'd get cited for trying.

You would surely catch fish with those guys. Where did you find those? Palisade?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a handsome little toad!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

In the uintas I found some frogs and stuck em on a hook. Caught 2 cutts right away. So I'm guessing that the toads will probably catch some fish.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope those aren't Boreal Toads, I think those are an endangered species.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/51884 ... o.html.csp



SLTrib said:


> In 1995, the Fish and Wildlife Service agreed that the toad warranted listing as a threatened or endangered species, although it didn't do so at the time because of a backlog of more pressing actions. In 2005, the agency reversed course and said the southern population wasn't distinct from toads in the Northwest and therefore didn't merit special consideration.


I wouldn't publicize using them (the pictures look like boreal toads to me). I don't think there is anything wrong (illegal) with using them at this point, but if lawsuits get these things listed as threatened or endangered, they would certainly be a real no-no for fishing.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If you found these in a valley location, they are more likely this species;

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=speainte

We used to have them live in our window wells when I was a kid and we would catch grasshoppers and feed them. They no doubt would work for fishing, but they are kinda cute and I don't think I could bring myself to hook one up. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I always loved frogs and toads as a kid, so I dont think I could bring myself to doing that to a toad.

But I once saw a fish gulp a small one up and spit it right back out. Maybe he secreted a bad taste when he was caught?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

where did you find the toads - as mentioned, the boreal toad at high elevations may be dissappearing and the usfs as well as the fws would be very interested especially if there were many of them. they often go days/weeks looking for the critter and not finding any. however, i doubt that is a boreal. but a double check is warranted. if it is, give the usfs a call and make their day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Immature toads just don't look like the adults. I can't tell what variety that is. Catherder maybe right, a spadefoot.

Kingfisher is right on about Boreals.

There's good pics of an adult Boreal in this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20769&hilit=toad


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

It was caught right in the valley and not at high elevations. And there were literally hundreds all around. It was at a little spot not far from Utah Lake.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Back in the 70's I used to use them on the Bear River for cats- small ones- they would never come off- ended up like a piece of leather on a hook- caught cats left and right.


----------

